# Matlacha/Charlotte Harbor.



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

I miss Michelis as much as any part of Cape Coral. I pulled my Mitzi up to that same dock many of Saturdays after fishing.


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

Looks like fun. Congrats


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I love that area.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice report. Glad you were able to get out. Been dreary and windy up here.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Dawhoo said:


> I miss Michelis as much as any part of Cape Coral. I pulled my Mitzi up to that same dock many of Saturdays after fishing.


Agreed a good place to grab a beverage and some food.


----------



## saltyfly239 (8 mo ago)

I have always passed michelis but never stopped. Is it a good stopping point coming back to the ramp?


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

saltyfly239 said:


> I have always passed michelis but never stopped. Is it a good stopping point coming back to the ramp?


Its a cool spot. Great "vibe". Not my favorite restaurant in the area but it is a cool spot worth a look.


----------

